# Photo Tourney - Accessories



## MBGraphics

Pretty simple, shoes, jewelery (watches, necklaces, rings ect..) pretty much any accessory in which you would wear.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please re-size your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.

Here's mine:

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Portfolio/Wedding/i-PHWH72k/0/XL/LL5B8191-XL.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

I certainly hope I can get my camera back in time for this one


----------



## MBGraphics

Looks like these tourneys are pretty much dead around here now .


----------



## dark_angel

i'll get one taken  soon


----------



## mihir

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...g/nVlQc4LNwog/s576/IMG00090-20110411-1816.jpg

Since no body is putting their pictures in I thought I would just post this.


----------



## Troncoso

mihir said:


> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...g/nVlQc4LNwog/s576/IMG00090-20110411-1816.jpg
> 
> Since no body is putting their pictures in I thought I would just post this.



Ahaha. You are a funny guy.


----------



## MBGraphics

Holy crap. An entry


----------



## Justin

how about a camera strap? 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5921432286/in/set-72157624611999533


----------



## MBGraphics

At this point, I'll take it.


----------



## mihir

Troncoso said:


> Ahaha. You are a funny guy.



Haha.
That is an accessory you where when you are going to beat the shit out of some one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mihir said:


> Haha.
> That is an accessory you where when you are going to beat the shit out of some one.



Otherwise known as brass knuckles 

Well, I didn't take it with my good camera, but I did take it yesterday


----------



## mihir

or a knuckle duster since that is really not brass


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

yeah thats right my blinged out shoes and my $450 watch whish is like the most expensive hing i have even though its cheap lol


----------



## speedyink

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/103/2/3/Watch_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## MBGraphics

If we don't get one more by tomorrow I'll go ahead and throw up the poll


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

lol my pic is such a joke, my friends were over and were like hey throw a bunch of shiny shit on your shoes and take a pic and i only got an ipod to take pics with so its crap quality lmao i hope i win


----------



## MBGraphics

And it's up: http://www.computerforum.com/201311-photo-tourney-poll-accesories.html


----------

